# Second AF after miscarriage



## susan_1981

This is my second period since my miscarriage but it's soooo heavy! My last one was fine, no heavier than normal but this one is ridiculous. Has anyone else had this? Sorry for way TMI, but I had a bath last night then put a towel on as I was going to bed about an hour later. So an hour later, I had to change it again because it was covered. Is this normal? I've never had a period this heavy before in my life!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey, 

I mc'd 10 years ago. Before that I never had painful or heavy periods. Since then my periods have been debilitating and the flow so heavy that I'd have to change a tampon every half hour at the maximum flow. I think sometimes a shock like this to your body can change the way it deals with the menstrual cycle... I'm not a scientist though! I hope that you're ok. If you're worried go and see your doctor. Remember, your body has been through quite a traumatic time and is probably still recovering. 

:hug::hug:


----------



## Schmelly

I've heard it can take a while for your cycles to return to normal. I hope it eases off soon :hug:


----------



## rachjim98

After my Late MMC back in November it took about 2 cycles to get back to what I would call somewhat normal. Before I fell pregnant my boobs would get so sore before AF would come. Since the delivery my boobs haven't hurt at all (except when my milk came in but that was gone in a week. ) So I am still not back to normal but my flow has slowed since the 1st 2 cycles. 
I do agree about going in to see help if it is way to much.. Better safe then sorry. Not sure if this helped, sorry for you loss:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

All my periods have got heavier since both mine unfortunately xxx


----------



## dawny690

Mine are always heavier after my first mc was for a few months with this one mc first one was heavy so im dreading second af :hug: to you hun xx


----------



## susan_1981

I'm hoping I won't have any more after this and I'll be pregnant. The thing is, my periods have always been virtually unnoticeable. They've always been light, even before I was on the pill. But now my boobs are always hurting after ovulation (which I've never had before - apart from when I was pregnant). I suppose my body has changed, but I do hope it settles down again. My period is lighter today thank god!


----------



## rachjim98

Glad it has slowed down I was worried for you. I am not missing the sore boobs. It just seems odd that they quit hurting, when that was a big sign for me AF was on her way. So yes bodies do change, and GL with the baby making!!


----------



## bklove

I'm on my 2nd AF since the last m/c and my flow has changed, it seems a little shorter, and was a bit heavy one day, but not that bad. I do hope you get pregnant soon and don't have to deal with this to much longer!


----------



## Pinkcasi

I know this thread is old but i am so glad for this thread as i am experiencing the exact same thing, I had a MMC 8 weeks ago, my first period after was normal, quite light and short.
but this time, and it's early i swear, it's so heavy, it's insane, but no pain at all.
So it's normal then? why dont they tell you these things at hospital yoou know just to warn you there may be changes to your cycle so you dont freak out, i was worried it was a chemical pregnancy, as i swear im not due yet and we are trying again, but if you were in the same boat it's no to weird.

Thanks


----------



## susan_1981

It was so long ago now that I miscarried but my periods changed completely after. My theory is that I fell pregnant pretty quickly after coming off the pill and I know the pill lightened my periods a hell of a lot so I'm thinking in the early months of TTC, my body was still adjusting to coming off the pill. By the time I'd miscarried and then had my first period, my body was well clear of the pill so it came back as it was before I ever took the pill - if that makes sense? 

Sorry for your loss. It's such a tough thing to go through but good luck trying again x


----------



## Pinkcasi

That is a realy good point i'd not thought of that, i was on the pill for years, then i feel pregnant like you quite quickly i only had one period after coming off the pill before falling pregnant so i guess i didn't know what my cycle was going to be like if it was 'natural', i also dont know how long my cycle is as it was always an artificial 28 days because of the pill, i jguess i just need to see what happens as the months go on, but hopefully i'll not get too many more before getting pregnant.


----------

